# britta filters?



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

i was jsut thinking, since britta water filters are supose to be such high quality, could u kinda make like a lil canister and pump water through it????

wutcha think?


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

The britta filter is carbon based which is very similar to what filters use already. The water would be clean but it takes to long and flow per hour would be poor. The britta filters very slow.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmm, britta filters are cartridge based and drip water kinda slowly. I'd stick to the more conventional filters.


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you'd need a gynormous brita filter it just wouldnt be economical

just wouldnt work good enough


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

it wouldn't work


----------

